# Standard dimensions for top bar hives



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I am considering building Kenyan top bar hives to sell along with my Langstroth style hives. There seems to be a lot of differences in the dimensions for these hives. Are there any standard dimensions for these hives? I am particularly interested the top bar length.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Most that I know of that's running TBH's and Langs build them out till the TB's are 19 inches long so that they can fit in a lang hive if need be.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

There really isn't a standard. I've seen 15", 17" and 19". Mine are all from beeline apiaries and woodenware, and those are 19" and they fit perfectly in a Lang. Hive length can vary too. Mine are 45" long and that seems to be a good size.


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

There aren't any standard dimensions for TBHs of any type. Bar length of 19 as others have suggested is good for interchange. We contract manufacture TBH parts for a few companies and each is different and each with their own reasons as to why they prefer the dimensions they have. That is one of the nice things about TBHs...you make them to dimensions that most efficiently utilize the available materials.

Rich
Capital Bee Supply
Madison, WI


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks to all for the replies.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

I recommend top bars the same length as a Lang top bar and a depth of 9 inches so when you kill the bees in the top bar you can easily transfer the comb to standard frames and get back on track.


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Just want to add a few things about the body dimension. I sometimes see TBHs that are just too small. I like to see a body length of at least 40". In regards to body depth vs. width, better to go shallow and wide than narrow and long. Makes the comb more stable and easier to handle.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

You will never get everybody to agree on a standard TBH measurement. That is because TBH's by definition are built and owned by non conformists, they don't want no lang hive like the other 99% of people, these are free living people, living in the land of the free, and won't get messed up or oppressed by no rules LOL.

So as a next best plan I would suggest for your own hive / hives, go with combs that can be interchanged into a lang, for all the reasons others have posted above, plus a few more that haven't been mentioned yet.

And especially since you are intending to be a breeder. Interchangeability will be a huge advantage as you make up new hives and may need to switch bees and equipment around. IE, you get an order for a TBH but don't have one with bees right now, no worries. Just stick a lang nuc in it, checkerboard in some TBH bars and feed to get the bees to build the comb, a few weeks later you have a TBH nuc, ready for customer to collect.


----------

